# My DIY 29G stand



## philthy209 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey there. Check out my DIY aquarium stand. It cost me about $20 to build and i'm very happy with it. I plan on staining it a dark brown or black. These are the plans i used though i added some brackets for added strength and so i can sleep easier at night.

Aquascaping Art: DIY Aquarium Stand Plans


A few of my pics.


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

Very nicely done. I think it should withstand a hurricane. 2x4s are way overkill but by far the cheapest material for DIY stands so it gives you extra assurance that it should hold up.


----------



## philthy209 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm in California so I was more worried about earthquakes and taxes.


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

philthy209 said:


> I'm in California so I was more worried about earthquakes and taxes.


well don't loose sleep over the earthquake and stability of the stand. But I can offer no good news on the taxes specially in living here in Cali. If it wasn't for family and the weather I would have been gone from Cali long ago.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

And you made it tall enough. Great. It drives me that all commercial built frames are too short. I like to place a chair in front of the tank
to watch it and I like the top of the water to be an upward look and the bottom to be a downward look to see them.
Most stands are 30" and the top of the tank is below your eye level. Not yours...great once again.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Very nicely done! And I agree ^1 when I built my stand for my 56 column I made it taller then one I could buy because I like to see my aquarium, not the tank and all of its extras! But ya that stand would hold several 29s.


----------



## choutman (Mar 6, 2012)

very cool looking stand and it looks like it could hold just about anything lol


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

LOL, I love how we overdo the strength of these things. I have done the same thing. To give you an idea of what I mean. The stand for my 125g tank is one you can buy in a store. I can stick my are through one of the doors and stand with this thing and walk around anywhere. The stand that I built for my 75g...I have to get my neighbor to help me lift it up a few steps. I lightened up a little for my 20 long stand.

Nice job. Plan to put some finishing panels on the sides?


----------



## philthy209 (Feb 25, 2013)

I haven't decided yet. I bought some oak paneling but I'm going to hold off until I stain it to make my decision.


----------



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice looking stand!! Very sturdy.


----------



## philthy209 (Feb 25, 2013)

Stained using Ebony stain.


----------



## jrm402 (Dec 31, 2013)

Very nice. I just finished a 40G Breeder stand. It's stained dark like that too. I added an oak veneer to the outside to give it a nice grain look, but otherwise my stand is the same build (minus the shelf in the middle). I just need to order some doors for it now


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

very nice stand.what are you going to put in the tank?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

This is great! I was just thinking I hate the stand that my 29 is on. I'm going to build this ASAP. Them there's just the task of getting the old stand out from under the tank and moving onto the new one. Thanks for the plans!


----------

